# Glass Candy Canes



## Aunt Marg (Jan 4, 2021)

Writing a letter off to Santa in preparation for Christmas this year, would love a few of these to decorate the tree!


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2021)

Glass-blowing and shaping has always fascinated me.  I couldn't believe how far they could stretch that piece of molten glass!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 5, 2021)

jujube said:


> Glass-blowing and shaping has always fascinated me.  I couldn't believe how far they could stretch that piece of molten glass!


Me, too, Ju!

I was equally astonished at the stretching and twisting process!

I would love to have a few to decorate the Christmas tree with this coming up year, but they're so darned expensive.


----------



## Ruby Rose (Feb 5, 2021)

I went to bed last time thinking about my Dad's 'tipsy fruitcake' that he made every year for Christmas. He soaked it in booze for three months prior...thus leaving us all with a decadent delicious Christmas fruit cake. I sure do miss them!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 5, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I went to bed last time thinking about my Dad's 'tipsy fruitcake' that he made every year for Christmas. He soaked it in booze for three months prior...thus leaving us all with a decadent delicious Christmas fruit cake. I sure do miss them!


A wonderful memory.

I remember how heavy those fruitcakes were.

I will always carry an ache inside of me for family memories of the past, with Christmas being tops.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2021)

Those canes are very nice. I remember spending half a day making popcorn balls with my grandmother. It was a big deal in our family as everyone got a bag full for Christmas. I usually popped the corn, the old way on the store, and then helped putting them together.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 5, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I would love to have a few to decorate the Christmas tree with this coming up year, but they're so darned expensive.


Even if you can only afford ONE---treat yourself!  It's about time!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 5, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Those canes are very nice. I remember spending half a day making popcorn balls with my grandmother. It was a big deal in our family as everyone got a bag full for Christmas. I usually popped the corn, the old way on the store, and then helped putting them together.


I've never made popcorn balls, but do remember an old neighbour of ours that made them, and she'd hang them on her Christmas tree for the kids.



Pepper said:


> Even if you can only afford ONE---treat yourself!  It's about time!


I love your way of thinking, Peps.

Life is short, and right you are, even if I can see my way to having one special glass candy cane on the tree this year, I'm going to do it! 

I've really fallen in love with these found on ETSY.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2021)

Beautiful canes. The last Christmas I had with my mom she bought me a set of very tiny hand blown humming birds. So small that I bought a tiny  display stand just for them.  I have a note on the box so my kids will know how special they are.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 5, 2021)

Glass whimsies are fun.

When I became a diabetic I filled my candy dish with Murano glass candies similar to these.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 5, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Glass whimsies are fun.
> 
> When I became a diabetic I filled my candy dish with Murano glass candies similar to these.


How pretty!

From the time I was a young child I took a shine to glass/marble/onyx fruit.

To this day I still gravitate towards such decorative delight.


----------

